# Dropdown und Wert der in der Zelle daneben steht



## MiMi (24. Juni 2011)

Hi,

und zwar habe ich eine Drop-Down Liste erstellt, diese will ich in mehreren sheets nutzen. Neben dieser Liste moechte ich dann die Summe der Zahlen haben die neben den ausgewaehlten Drop-Down Feldern stehen.

Also Beispiel:
Sheet 1 enthaelt die Liste. 
Wert 1
Wert 2
usw.

Sheet 2 hat dann 2 Spalten, einmal den Wert und dann das Dropdown Feld daneben
20, Wert 1
50, Wert 1
10, Wert 2
Sheet 3 genauso
20, Wert 1
30, Wert 2
10, Wert 2

Nun moechte ich im ersten sheet die Summe der gewaehlten Werte angezeigt bekommen.
Wert 1, 90
Wert 2, 50

Ist das moeglich? Wenn ja wie?  Wuerde das am liebsten im GoogleSpreadsheet umsetzen.

Danke fuer eure Hilfe.


----------



## HonniCilest (24. Juni 2011)

Mit GoogleSpreadSheet kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber ich weiß wie es bei Excel funktioniert...
1. Gültigkeit erstellen, dafür musst du deinen Gültigkeitsbezug aber einem benannten Bereich zuordnen, denn Bezüge auf andere Tabellenblätter sind sonst nicht möglich
2. Du füllst Sheet2 und Sheet3 aus
3. In Spalte B von Sheet1 benötigst du die SummeWenn-Funktion, Beispiel:

```
=
SUMMEWENN(Sheet2!$B$2:$B$100;A2;Sheet2!$A$2:$A$100)
+
SUMMEWENN(Sheet3!$B$2:$B$100;A2;Sheet3!$A$2:$A$100)
```


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2011)

Ah super funktioniert in google spreadsheat auch mit sumif 
Danke 

Aso, ich musste mir auch erstmal die Bedeutung raussuchen, der erste Bereich ist da wo er die Summe erreichnet, der zweite ist wonach er sucht (also welches Wort), und das dritte ist in welchem Bereich er nach dem Wort sucht


----------

